# Looking for a Gameboy flashcart



## drakorex (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm looking for a gameboy flashcart that will allow me to use roms on the original hardware, and more importantly, with the N64 transfer pak. I know there is the EZ Flash for GBA, and I thought about chopping down the transfer pak to fit, but not sure how it would all work out.


----------



## soulrazor (Jan 7, 2014)

drakorex said:


> I know there is the EZ Flash for GBA, and I thought about chopping down the transfer pak to fit, but not sure how it would all work out.


 

Not sure if trolling but, no gba flash carts and games would not work on a n64 transfer pack.
1º gba games run on 3.3 volts and gb games run with 5v ( gba game on a gb or tranfer pack could probably kill it)
2º gba flash carts run code that the gb and transfer pack cant interpret (32 bit vs 8 bit)

now about the gb flash cart. yes there is 1 or 2 but right now i can only remember this one(hope it is good for your needs but a bit pricy
)http://store.kitsch-bent.com/product/usb-64m-smart-card


----------



## drakorex (Jan 7, 2014)

soulrazor said:


> Not sure if trolling but, no gba flash carts and games would not work on a n64 transfer pack.
> 1º gba games run on 3.3 volts and gb games run with 5v ( gba game on a gb or tranfer pack could probably kill it)
> 2º gba flash carts run code that the gb and transfer pack cant interpret (32 bit vs 8 bit)
> 
> ...


1. Why would I be trolling? I am highly offended! (not really, but still)
2. But would I be able to use this for games such as pokemon stadium?


----------



## soulrazor (Jan 7, 2014)

drakorex said:


> 1. Why would I be trolling? I am highly offended! (not really, but still)
> 2. But would I be able to use this for games such as pokemon stadium?


 
1-Sorry for that but realy thought it was wierd, my bad. 
2- Can't tell don't own one, but if it is just for pokemon games maybe for the price of the cart maybe you could just buy the games and replace the battery inside the cartridge coud be cheaper if your only after some games


----------



## drakorex (Jan 7, 2014)

But I want to be able to use modified saves for my pokemons


----------



## thaddius (Jan 7, 2014)

store.kitsch-bent.com has GB flash carts, but you should do some research into what they can do. Especially since that store is geared toward LSDJ users.

I own a few GB flash carts, and they do run Pokemon hacks on the original hardware, but I have no idea how they work with Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## justinwebb (Jan 8, 2014)

Krikzz is developing a gb flashcart as we speak, so I would go over to his forums and ask him.  There is already a post asking questions about what it can and can't do.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 8, 2014)

For the lazy.


----------



## FireSeel (Jan 8, 2014)

I have one of these flashcarts, and when you only flash one rom to the first memory bank, it loads the game as an actual cart would do (no loader/menu), so i would guess it would work.


----------

